# Cryptocurrencies, and the next big thing



## cryptoman

In light of the monster move in Bitcoin recently, I believe it's time to start looking at potentially the next big thing in crypto currencies.

In my opinion this may very well be Clock Coin. It's currently trading at next to nothing compared to Bitcoin. The code for it has been fully re-written & audited, and appears to be the only truly anonymous crypto out there. A month ago it was announced it was going Open Source. Clif High announced in an interview a couple days ago that he was a fan of it.

I still believe Bitcoin will most likely double or more (in the short term) from current levels, and ultimately drag some of these alt's with it.

I am in no way affiliated with this coin- just presents some very interesting anonymous technology in the crypto space.


----------



## Klogg

cryptoman said:


> In light of the monster move in Bitcoin recently, I believe it's time to start looking at potentially the next big thing in crypto currencies.
> 
> In my opinion this may very well be Clock Coin. It's currently trading at next to nothing compared to Bitcoin. The code for it has been fully re-written & audited, and appears to be the only truly anonymous crypto out there. A month ago it was announced it was going Open Source. Clif High announced in an interview a couple days ago that he was a fan of it.
> 
> I still believe Bitcoin will most likely double or more (in the short term) from current levels, and ultimately drag some of these alt's with it.
> 
> I am in no way affiliated with this coin- just presents some very interesting anonymous technology in the crypto space.




Addressing the most important point first - audited by whom? Do you truly know that the code does not allow for the creator/implementer to create additional coin at will? It takes some serious auditing to know that.

The way I see it - cryptocurrency currently offers things that standard currency cannot, specifically in the realm of smart contracts. However, there's still a LOT of work before this can be truly useful to the mainstream:
- Wallets (a mechanism to hold your private key) are not that easily maintained and can be lost
- Transaction privacy is not entirely there. Bitcoin doesn't encrypt the ledger, so anyone can see all the transactions made by one alias. A few new cryptocurrencies have started addressing this
- Price stability. I wouldn't dare touch bitcoin or ethereum at this point, the price moves too much for me to be able to purchase anything with certainty.

As for short term... there's a nice bubble forming in this area. The number of ICO's (initial coin offerings) is getting big, and some of them just take the BitCoin open source and make very slight modifications. Very dangerous space at the moment.


Longer term, the very interesting part is the distributed ledger/database. Any security concerns around data are removed, as there are many copies as the blockchain is built upon. There are already swarms of teams looking at this, so if you want to join in, I'm sure you can find a vacancy somewhere.


----------



## cryptoman

Audited by: Iain 'Jonny Bravo' Craig
A well known auditor.


----------



## cryptoman

Can't seem to edit posts here which is a little sad.

The coin is called Cloak Coin, not Clock Coin lol.


----------



## skyQuake

cryptoman said:


> Audited by: Iain 'Jonny Bravo' Craig
> A well known auditor.



Seems fairly loose...




Klogg said:


> The way I see it - cryptocurrency currently offers things that standard currency cannot, specifically in the realm of smart contracts. However, there's still a LOT of work before this can be truly useful to the mainstream:




Etherium has signed on some really big names so there's some hope there



> Longer term, the very interesting part is the distributed ledger/database. Any security concerns around data are removed, as there are many copies as the blockchain is built upon. There are already swarms of teams looking at this, so if you want to join in, I'm sure you can find a vacancy somewhere.




Bitcoin still comes out ahead in my books long term due to the built in deflation/hard cap of 21m.
First mover advantage also helps!


----------



## cryptoman

Cloak Coin still in its infancy (hence the price), but presents very unique technology.

If you have any questions, you can ask the developers themselves at:
https://chat.cloakcoin.com/

Something you can't usually do with most coins!!


----------



## Klogg

skyQuake said:


> Bitcoin still comes out ahead in my books long term due to the built in deflation/hard cap of 21m.
> *First mover advantage also helps!*




True, forgot to mention that. The network effects at play here are huge.




cryptoman said:


> If you have any questions, you can ask the developers themselves at:
> https://chat.cloakcoin.com/
> 
> Something you can't usually do with most coins!!



That doesn't stop them from lying to you over chat...

How do I know it's really a developer? (I write code for a living, I would not waste my time answering questions from the general public...)

How can I verify what they say (is their code open source)?

Will there be a network large enough to make the coin worthwhile? (possibly the biggest gamble)


----------



## cryptoman

I would suggest doing some research on the coin Klogg.
Your questions can be answered very easily.
Open source is on the way - this has been announced.


----------



## Klogg

cryptoman said:


> Can't seem to edit posts here which is a little sad.
> 
> The coin is called Cloak Coin, not Clock Coin lol.






cryptoman said:


> I would suggest doing some research on the coin Klogg.
> Your questions can be answered very easily.
> Open source is on the way - this has been announced.




With all due respect, what's stopping it from going open source now? Create a repository on github, push the code and away you go...

That alone makes me a little more skeptic... but yes, you're right, I should read up a little more


----------



## So_Cynical

I think there is massive potential for a digital currency that is backed by something, i was recently thinking that it would be pretty easy to start a digital currency backed by physical silver, clients would send in there silver and would be credited by weight to their account.

The value could then be used as a digital currency with units of weight, grams instead of dollars.


----------



## galumay

i just cant see crypto "currency" being anything other than a short term speculative bubble. Its got the smell of tulips about it! 
Long term I am sure some of the technology of blockchains will find their way into real currency management. 

As to your point So_Cynical, I am not sure that would work any better with crypto than it has with real currencies! Backing money with cyclical commodities is an historical anachronism.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

The people are in charge of it, instead of the big banks/economies who continue to do questionable things and get away with it, and you don't think it's going to anything more than a bubble? Maybe the prices of some might be, but not the concept I don't think. I'm not sure about you but I'm fairly sure people are well and truly fed up with how things have been running, hence Brexit, Trump, Pauline etc. people want change and some control and freedom back.

It would not surprise me at all if cryptocurrencies are the future of finance, the scene is buzzing. Be sure to expect Governments attempt to shut it down somehow(who knows how, not sure if its possible, maybe via controlling/regulating what we do on the internet like imbecile May is talking about), although Russia looks keen on Ethereum. I love the concept personally, I'm all for it. There's huge opportunity in the crypto scene. For the possible returns for not much risk, why not have a crack.

Hell if you invested $1000USD in Bitcoin in 2010, it's now worth more than $35m, vs being worth $2500 if you did the same in the S&P500. Might as well take advantage of the hype if it's there.


----------



## galumay

Its all deju vu, ThingyMajiggy. 



ThingyMajiggy said:


> Might as well take advantage of the hype if it's there.




Said someone, every single bubble.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

galumay said:


> Its all deju vu, ThingyMajiggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Said someone, every single bubble.




 Fair enough, sit on the sidelines then.


----------



## Klogg

ThingyMajiggy said:


> It would not surprise me at all if cryptocurrencies are the future of finance, the scene is buzzing. Be sure to expect Governments attempt to shut it down somehow(who knows how, not sure if its possible, maybe via controlling/regulating what we do on the internet like imbecile May is talking about), although Russia looks keen on Ethereum. I love the concept personally, I'm all for it.




I agree here, but it wouldn't lead me to buy Etherium/Bitcoin/any other random coin. 

The concepts behind blockchain, distributed ledgers, and the removal of a trusted third party are HUGE. If price stability could be built in, then I could see this being widely adopted - it's too powerful not to.

Imagine this - there are a series of nodes that contain the distributed ledger for the AUD (currently referred to as Bitcoin miners). The RBA can 'create' additional currency on the blockchain, much like current arrangements of printing money/creating reserves. However, when I transact, my account is not managed by one particular bank, it's simply another entry on the distributed data set. Another transaction is another entry on the Merkle tree...
There are concerns about the size of the data set if every transaction is committed to the ledger, but there are ways around that (sub-networks that manage small transactions and perdiocally commit to the larger ledger is but one proposed solution). 
Banks would still exist, as what is 'savings' for you and me doesn't translate to 'reserves' in the RBA sense. However, if each bank acted as one of these 'sub-networks', each hosting nodes for one another, then 'settlement' would be committing these smaller scale transactions to the larger ledger. 
It would totally destroy the need for a clearing house.

For me, the one thing that made this take off with a smaller group of people is the same thing limiting it from taking over as a mainstream currency - there is no oversight! It's great if you want to make payments in shady dealings, but the average citizen will move away from that as much as possible.
SOME regulation is required.


----------



## galumay

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Fair enough, sit on the sidelines then.




I will, but I am certainly interested in the technology and the potential. If the volatility can be removed and the potential benefits can be translated into reality then it may evolve into an enduring form of currency.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

galumay said:


> I will, but I am certainly interested in the technology and the potential. If the volatility can be removed and the potential benefits can be translated into reality then it may evolve into an enduring form of currency.




It depends what you want, volatility also == opportunity. If you want to sit on a market that's gone sideways for 10 years be my guest, but for the cost of getting into crypto for the potential gains, I think it's crazy not to, but that's just my opinion. As for benefits translating to reality, not sure what you mean? You can swap coins for coins(BTC for ETH and so on) then get BTC back to AUD, more and more places are also accepting crypto as a form of payment, cafe's and shops in Melbourne already are I believe. Then there's VPNs etc. and many places online obviously.



Klogg said:


> For me, the one thing that made this take off with a smaller group of people is the same thing limiting it from taking over as a mainstream currency - there is no oversight! It's great if you want to make payments in shady dealings, but the average citizen will move away from that as much as possible.
> SOME regulation is required.




Some may also see the things you mentioned as a good thing, no rich overseers getting richer and screwing over the economy doing the same thing over and over again(The end of The Big Short comes to mind). Not really sure why that matters anyway, there's been plenty of shady deals done with cash too, the Government just wants us to go plastic because it's easier to follow the trail, that's why it's become easier to pay, less ATMs(+ ATM fees), credit card deals every 5 minutes etc. The people still love cash though.  

Anyhow, doesn't matter, you guys can do as you wish, I understand the concern around it. I'm mainly looking at it from a pure trading perspective, and I see opportunity in crypto(there are lots by the way, I'm not referring to Bitcoin).


----------



## galumay

ThingyMajiggy said:


> It depends what you want, volatility also == opportunity.



 ...and risk!

You are right though, we are talking at cross purposes, you are gambling on a speculative online commodity, I was talking about whether bitcoin and the like are really a currency and whether they can become a mainstream mechanism for trading goods and services. The volatility is a massive impediment to them becoming a real currency.


----------



## Junior

Agreed re volatility being an impediment.  A lot of my mates are punting big on Cryptos at the moment.  They have no experience with investing but have quickly become 'experts'.  They are building what they believe to be diversified portfolios of various Alt coins, with Bitcoin considered to be the low risk Core holding of their portfolio.  One of my mates is talking about taking out a line of credit against his house to load up on Ethereum.

Epic, epic bubble in my opinion.  You can't have price moving from $10 to $250 in 12 months without a serious reversal, regardless of the commodity/asset.  Once there's a bit of a correction there will be a huge rush for the exits.

Will be interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## cryptoman

Cloak Coin going on a small run this morning... chart looking very good


----------



## So_Cynical

galumay said:


> As to your point So_Cynical, I am not sure that would work any better with crypto than it has with real currencies! Backing money with cyclical commodities is an historical anachronism.




There is a time and place for everything, the one big thing holding back Crypto/digital currency's is the backing, silver is cheap and plentiful and has a fairly static value, easy to send around the world in small amounts and easily verified by weight and mass, many scrap type coins have well documented silver %
so super simple to exchange with confidence.

Once a person sets up and funds their account by sending in physical silver, grams could be used for many simple exchanges without many of the hassles of dealing with real currency's, tax free...the net really enables something like this.


----------



## galumay

Then you have simply regressed to a full reserve banking currency, I guess as long as you are happy to accept pre-industrial revolution type living standards that would be ok! (extrapolating the concept of cryptos becoming the default currency)

If you are not suggesting the idea as a substitute for our fractional reserve banking system then surely you are just describing an online form of commodity transacting? 

One of the biggest hinderances to Crypto transactions becoming mainstream is simply just how easy it is to use online money transfers now, I don't even carry a wallet anymore, I pay for everything with Apple Pay on my phone. Nearly all my business transactions for the company are online, i order online and pay with debit card details that auto fill payment forms, p2p payments via mobile phone numbers are coming this year, its all immensely convenient and very sticky. My guess is that some of the technology of Cryptos like blockchains will be adopted by banks and governments where they see value and applied to online transactions of our current currencies and that will be about the extent of their impact in the end.


----------



## cryptoman

Cloak Coin undergoing a revaluation currently - near doubling in price..


----------



## DaveDaGr8

So_Cynical said:


> There is a time and place for everything, the one big thing holding back Crypto/digital currency's is the backing, silver is cheap and plentiful and has a fairly static value, easy to send around the world in small amounts and easily verified by weight and mass, many scrap type coins have well documented silver %
> so super simple to exchange with confidence.
> 
> Once a person sets up and funds their account by sending in physical silver, grams could be used for many simple exchanges without many of the hassles of dealing with real currency's, tax free...the net really enables something like this.




Actually you can do this with the Ethereum blockchain network, It's exactly what it was designed for. You can even create your own currency, have private block chain networks / sub networks, create smart contracts etc.

It's light years ahead of Bitcoins network.


----------



## cryptoman

You don't often get an interview with a crypto currency developer, but here is a recent interview with the main Cloak Coin developer;


----------



## satanoperca

cryptoman said:


> You don't often get an interview with a crypto currency developer, but here is a recent interview with the main Cloak Coin developer;




No bubble. $5000 will be reached soon. It is the largest gambling den in the world with unprecedented number of players.


----------



## Quant

Seriously this is like a boiler room pump and dump scheme . You would have to be crazy to park any capital in this **** .  This is like the dotcom bubble , only one way for this to end . replace dotcom with coin ..  




The " future "


----------



## galumay

Like always in a bubble, I dont think they are listening Quant, too busy rushing to bet their first borns on the get-rich-quick scheme.


----------



## Junior

Tim Ferriss podcast, worth a listen for those who wish to learn more about the history of, and the technical workings of Bitcoin and Cryto.  Link here. 



> *The Quiet Master of Cryptocurrency — Nick Szabo*
> 
> Nick Szabo (@NickSzabo4) is a polymath. The breadth and depth of his interests and knowledge are truly astounding.
> 
> He’s a computer scientist, legal scholar, and cryptographer best known for his pioneering research in digital contracts and cryptocurrency.
> 
> The phrase and concept of “smart contracts” were developed by Nick with the goal of bringing what he calls the “highly evolved” practices of contract law and practice for the design of electronic commerce protocols between strangers on the Internet. Nick also designed Bit Gold, which many consider the precursor to Bitcoin.
> 
> This wide-ranging conversation is co-hosted by Naval Ravikant, a mutual friend and one of the most successful investors in Silicon Valley, who also happens to be one of Nick’s biggest admirers.
> 
> We cover a lot, including:
> 
> 
> What is Bitcoin, what are cryptocurrencies, and what problem do they solve?
> What is “social scalability?”
> What is Ethereum and what makes it unique? Strengths and weaknesses?
> How will smart contracts actually get adopted or go mainstream?
> What are ICOs (Initial Coin Offerings)?
> Blockchain governance — is there any existential risk?
> “Wet” versus “dry” code
> Pascal’s scams
> Quantum thought
> What fields will you be working on in the future?


----------



## fiftyeight

My Facebook is getting hammered with bitcoin, mostly from USI-Tech which from what I can see is just a big mlm/ponzi scheme.

NOT my mates, more mates of mates buying into this **** and then congratulating each other.....on their great hard WORK.....but they sell it as you do not have to do anything and earn while you sleep.....what WORK are they doing apart from getting their mates to buy into it????

Hope this bubble burst soon I stop hearing about it, while I wait its time for a Facebook cull


----------



## LifeChoices

I apologise for shilling on my first post here in years.  But maybe your grandkids will thank me in years to come for this message - Pfffft

I started a telegram group for all us Aussie Crypto Traders yesterday. I did this because when I started in crypto I wanted something like this as the learning curve is overwhelming.

Telegram Messenger lends itself very well to this particular topic. You can read more about it here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telegram_(messaging_service)

In the two days since I created the group the take up has been phenomenal - membership is mooning - up nearly 5,000%

The more people, the more fun, the more experts, the more we all learn and the more money we have to throw at strippers.

http://www.aussiecryptotrader.com/

I also have a telegram pump and dump bot that you are free join if you are not the chatty type which will send alerts to your phone.

https://t.me/AlertsToPumpsAndDumps

*WHAT THIS BOT DOES:*
Every 5 minutes it fetches real-time transactions from bittrex.com from the top 100 coins listed on coinmarketcap.com. The bot fetches the last 5 minutes of trades (200 max) from these coins.
Currently the bot will send alerts if the following conditions are met:
1. The coin has at least 200 transactions in under 3 minutes and the coin has at least 10btc volume 
or 
2. The current median price is greater than 3% or less than 3% compared to the previous median price and the volume is greater than 1btc

If this isn't of interest to you - I'll leave you with this to think about.

"Grand dad..... How come our family is so wealthy?"
"Well boy.... I got into cryptocurrency in it's infancy.... And I have strong hands."
"Grand dad...... Why does your friend John sleep in his car?"
"Well boy..... He believed in paper money and invested everything he had in TLS because of the dividend"
"Grand dad..... What is paper money?"


----------



## galumay

LifeChoices said:


> If this isn't of interest to you - I'll leave you with this to think about.
> 
> "Grand dad..... How come our family is so wealthy?"
> "Well boy.... I got into cryptocurrency in it's infancy.... And I have strong hands."
> "Grand dad...... Why does your friend John sleep in his car?"
> "Well boy..... He believed in paper money and invested everything he had in TLS because of the dividend"
> "Grand dad..... What is paper money?"




While there is some small possibility this is what the future will look like, we know that what is much more likely is the exact opposite of your scenario.

Nearly every tech idea fails, for every Apple or Google there are millions of failed concepts/ideas/businesses.


----------



## LifeChoices

There are believers and non believers.

Personally I'm more Interested in watching how blockchain technology will revolutionise the internet. Thanargue with non believers.

I think a great way to learn about it is through trading, sharing ideas while making money as I go.


----------



## galumay

LifeChoices said:


> There are believers and non believers.
> 
> Personally I'm more Interested in watching how blockchain technology will revolutionise the internet. Thanargue with non believers.
> 
> I think a great way to learn about it is through trading, sharing ideas while making money as I go.




Your problem is that you are convinced you believe in something that is correct, thats clear from your language. As well as learning about blockchains and crypto, learn about human psychology and the biases that are such an impact on our thinking and decision making. 

History tells us that the whole crypto/blockchain tech will probably not play out the way that the early speculators and rampers expect.


----------



## LifeChoices

Correct, likewise your problem is that you have convinced yourself that you are some sort of "expert" and that you are correct. Can you admit that "oh wise one"?

I don't profess to understand how blockchain will roll out. I'm just convinced that it will have a lot more impact on society than the driverless car. Pffffft

https://medium.com/@mcasey0827/speculative-bitcoin-adoption-price-theory-2eed48ecf7da


----------



## galumay

LifeChoices said:


> Can you admit that "oh wise one"?




No, because I am correct. We dont know what the future will look like, there is no certainty that crytos will ever replace any currency and we have no real idea of what the implentation of blockchain will look like across industries and sectors.

All I have convinced myself of is that we dont know what we dont know. You are the one that is certain there is a specific financial advantage in speculating on cryptos. Thats what your little example of the grand dad/buy chat expressed.


----------



## Value Collector

What are your thoughts on Buffetts take on Bit coin?

e.g. "not a currency", "like tulips", "more like a money order".


----------



## Wysiwyg

One Bitcoin bullish speculator predicted 1/2 million to 1 million dollars per Bitcoin in 10 years on a video in 2016. You can see the hype reflected in the price now. In search of the greater fool.


----------



## LifeChoices

Yeah you guys are right. I'm going to give up throwing blocks of cash at strippers.

Less risk involved accumulating TLS. I can always look forward to lashing out and going out for dinner when they issue their $1.50 dividend twice a year - whooo hooo.

Besides I don't really have the ticker for all this new fangled crypto stuff.

Ain't that right pops?


----------



## Value Collector

LifeChoices said:


> Yeah you guys are right. I'm going to give up throwing blocks of cash at strippers.
> 
> Less risk involved accumulating TLS. I can always look forward to lashing out and going out for dinner when they issue their $1.50 dividend twice a year - whooo hooo.
> 
> Besides I don't really have the ticker for all this new fangled crypto stuff.
> 
> Ain't that right pops?




I am not claiming to be an expert on bit coin, but to me its an artificial unit, much like a fiat currency, and at the moment it has rather limited use, e.g. I would have to transfer it into another fiat currency before I was able to spend it.

Now apart from that, the main attraction most of the promotors are advertising is that it has and will continue go up in value, to me this seems a lot like the gold bugs claiming gold was going to $8000.

Sure, just like gold the price of a bitcoin can and will fluctuate, But I can't see where it gets its intrinsic value from, apart from people buying into what may be a fad.

As far as I can see a Bit coin doesn't generate value, so any price rise has got to come from finding some one willing to pay more than you did and selling it to them.

As a long term hold I would rather hold something that constantly generates value, hence why I don't hold either gold or bit coin.

As I said I am happy for people to explain what I am missing.


----------



## LifeChoices

^^^ Quite correct..... Bitcoin kicked the whole thing off - that's all. 

It's not about bitcoin.... it's really about the underlying technology "Blockchain" This will be the game changer.

If your interested here is a bit of an introduction into what some people say is the logical missing piece of the internet - it's real purpose.


----------



## galumay

LifeChoices said:


> It's not about bitcoin.... it's really about the underlying technology "Blockchain" This will be the game changer.




Again you are thinking in absolutes, the real world isnt like that. It may be a gamechanger, it may disappear without a trace, thats the nature of technological innovation. 

The question for an investor is whether there is anything investible, clealy cryptos arent, and as yet there is no clear way to invest in the technology of blockchains. 

Its great that you are interested in the technology, dont assume because we dont see an investible product or business yet, that we are not interested too. I can see all sorts of uses for the blockchain technology, but I have seen many great tech ideas evaporate or be superseded by something else.

I think we should all be reading about it and learning, but you also need to be aware of the biases of your mind and others, dont assume that all the predictions will come true and dont bet real money on blue sky.


----------



## LifeChoices

I don't know what you mean by "there is no clear way to invest in the technology of blockchains" 

How did you come to that conclusion? Obviously, not by studying what is going on in the space.

My portfolio is real and it's grown significantly - or is that just an illusion?

Believe it or not..... There is absolutely nothing wrong with believing the glass is half full - it sure beats thinking North Korea will end it all next week.


----------



## galumay

I give up.


----------



## crackajack2

just another scam really


----------



## crackajack2

crackajack2 said:


> just another scam really



how do I get a slice of the action lol


----------



## crackajack2

LifeChoices said:


> ^^^ Quite correct..... Bitcoin kicked the whole thing off - that's all.
> 
> It's not about bitcoin.... it's really about the underlying technology "Blockchain" This will be the game changer.
> 
> If your interested here is a bit of an introduction into what some people say is the logical missing piece of the internet - it's real purpose.




Maybe should rename to CrockChain lol


----------



## CanOz

crackajack2 said:


> Maybe should rename to CrockChain lol




Maybe we should rename you "Nigel farage "....forever adding opinion and no substance.....


----------



## Joules MM1

so, azyadoo,  i went and looked at cloakcoin, azyadoo, headed over to coingecko, azyadoo, checked out the crypto currencies available

 597

yep 597 and that's 'so far' .......

https://www.coingecko.com/en?page=6 "krypton" (no kidding)


----------



## LifeChoices

^^^ Really just goes to show how little you guys know there are 1,152 listed cryptocurrencies listed and they are not all coins.

How are those TLS shares you guys got performing this month? The $1.50 dividend is coming up - whoo hoo. Treat Mrs Gumnut to Dinner at Wendys.

Bitcoin isn't doing too shabby this month - went up almost 5% last night.


----------



## Value Collector

LifeChoices said:


> ^^^ Really just goes to show how little you guys know there are 1,152 listed cryptocurrencies listed and they are not all coins.




Do you remember "My space", it was a really popular social network before Face book killed it.

How many of those "cryptocurrencies" are going to fade away like My space did?



> How are those TLS shares you guys got performing this month? The $1.50 dividend is coming up - whoo hoo. Treat Mrs Gumnut to Dinner at Wendys.
> 
> Bitcoin isn't doing too shabby this month - went up almost 5% last night.




Does Bit coin pay a dividend? does it earn anything?

Anything can go up in price when buyers out number sellers, But that can't go on forever, eventually the bubble must pop, as it did with gold.

Any non productive asset such as gold or bit coin, will be killed over time by productive assets, I am not saying you can't make money speculating on price in the short term, but in the long run only productive assets can generate the sorts of returns you need to  fund a long retirement or maintain a family dynasty.


----------



## LifeChoices

Yes I remember My space? I also remember Ask Jeeves. Hundreds of these cryptocurrencies will go the same way - however a few of them will and are becoming  mainstream. Isn't that like everything else?

https://entethalliance.org/members/

While the currencies don't pay what's called as "dividends" some people earn money from them in two different ways: Proof of Work and Proof of Stake

https://medium.com/@karthik.seshu/cryptocurrency-proof-of-work-vs-proof-of-stake-e1eee1420b10

Having been involved in trading the ASX for over 10 years I reckon one day in crypto is about the equivalent as one month in the ASX.

It is a massive learning curve and as much as you want it to go away - it won't.


----------



## Wysiwyg

LifeChoices said:


> Having been involved in trading the ASX for over 10 years I reckon one day in crypto is about the equivalent as one month in the ASX.



Equivalent as in price/point change?


----------



## Joules MM1

LifeChoices said:


> ^^^ Really just goes to show how little you guys know there are 1,152 listed cryptocurrencies listed and they are not all coins.




that's beautiful .......1152 (and counting, right?) guaranteed success then, huh 

do i hear "industry consolidation" 

so long as youre happy with your equity curve and the end of the trade, then, good for you


----------



## LifeChoices

The crypto markets don't close - 24/7 there are lots of exchanges, and different types of exchanges. The exchanges have open source APIs allowing anyone to build their own trading tools without fees. Transactions are as low 0.25%. It's extremely volatile. Probably best of all AFAIC is the number of ideas that are coming out of the sector - it really is mind boggling.

The ASX is a horse and cart - them were the days, hey pops? Before all those new fangled noisy poluting cars and stuff.


----------



## Junior

LifeChoices said:


> The ASX is a horse and cart - them were the days, hey pops? Before all those new fangled noisy poluting cars and stuff.




Similar claims were being made just prior to the tech-wreck in 2000.  Old Economy vs. New Economy.  We should be investing 100% in IT.

This bubble will burst sooner or later, I hope you keep some of your profits on the sideline or invested in 'traditional' asset classes when it does.


----------



## LifeChoices

Yeah. And your point is?

The tech bubble didn't kill the tech industry - it didn't go away, it got stronger - way stronger. The ASX is built on the tech industry - just banks holding it back. It will probably be one of the first industries to go the way of blockchain.

Bitcoin has bubbled about 5 times already - it hasn't gone away. Blockchain isn't going away.

What do you guys do all day on this forum? Talk flat earth theories?

It's my turn to give up.


----------



## Value Collector

LifeChoices said:


> Yes I remember My space? I also remember Ask Jeeves. Hundreds of these cryptocurrencies will go the same way - however a few of them will and are becoming  mainstream.




If they do go "Mainstream" then I won't need to "Buy" cryptocurrencies, All the businesses and properties I own will just start charging in Crypto for the products and services they produce, and I will get Crypto as dividends.

Either way, I would still be looking to convert the Crypto back into real producing assets  as soon as I could find suitable assets for sale, just like I convert the cash I earn today.

I don't want to stockpile either crypto or cash, producing assets is where the cash generation is, ask your self, do you want to own cash, or a machine that produces cash?


----------



## LifeChoices

You guys are talking coins/tokens/money. That's one part of it - that's bitcoin. If you open your eyes you will find out that there is more to it - much more.

The only reason I'm accumulating in this area - while also gambling with 10% -  is because long-term I plan to own a machine that produces cash.


----------



## Value Collector

LifeChoices said:


> You guys are talking coins/tokens/money. That's one part of it - that's bitcoin. If you open your eyes you will find out that there is more to it - much more.
> 
> The only reason I'm accumulating in this area - while also gambling with 10% -  is because long-term I plan to own a machine that produces cash.




I think warrens argument against gold in this video also applies to Bit coin accumulation.

If a genie came to you with a gift, where you could choose between owning every piece of Real estate in Australia (e.g. every House, office, shopping centre, farm etc etc the entire land mass) or a similar dollar value of Bit coin.

But the catch is these assets are the only assets your family can ever own, for ever.

Which would you choose.

Obviously they start at the same dollar net worth, and both could fund a lavish lifestyle but if you chose the bit coin every time your family spends a bit coin, your asset base is depleting, however if you chose the real estate, you would have Billions of dollars flooding in every year, and would never need to deplete your asset base, because the cash flow would be funding your lavish life style.

So if you wouldn't choose the genies bit coin deal, why choose to buy the bit coin in the market now? constructing a portfolio of producing assets should be your aim.

Watch the video from the 2.45min mark


----------



## LifeChoices

FFS I'm not accumulating Bit Coin (sic). I'm currently accumulating Ethereum.

The Wright Brothers invented the first plane, but who would want to fly on their invention.

You guys are obviously interested in the sector - otherwise you wouldn't be so dismissive.

Why not dip your little left toe into it - what's the worst thing that could possibly happen? At worst you wouldn't be so naive.


----------



## Value Collector

LifeChoices said:


> I'm currently accumulating Ethereum.




Good luck with that, I think when you used the term "Gambling" you were spot on.




> Why not dip your little left toe into it - what's the worst thing that could possibly happen? At worst you wouldn't be so naive.




As I said, I will wait till it becomes "Main stream", Then I won't have to "Buy it", I will have it flooding in the door from all the productive assets I accumulate between now and then.

At the moment I own Honey packing plants, Salmon farms, Iron ore mines, Oil fields, Supermarkets, Gas pipelines, Car dealerships, Pallet pools, Banks, Theme parks, Movie studios, Hotels, Restaurants, residential realestate, Insurance businesses, rail ways, wind, solar, coal and nuclear plants, power lines, Air craft parts manufacturing, airlines, credit card companies, chemical company, highway road houses, Coca Cola, Heinz, and the list goes on and on and on.

I would much rather own this diverse group of assets, until I begin getting dividends based in any of the crypto currency, I have no need to own any, not even for 5 mins.


----------



## LifeChoices

That's great


----------



## Wysiwyg

Pointless trying to convince investors and the conservative risk profile. You need speculators to buy higher for you.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Is anyone enrolled with "Coinbase" and how safe is it to give personal details?


----------



## Junior

LifeChoices said:


> Yeah. And your point is?
> 
> The tech bubble didn't kill the tech industry - it didn't go away, it got stronger - way stronger. The ASX is built on the tech industry - just banks holding it back. It will probably be one of the first industries to go the way of blockchain.
> 
> Bitcoin has bubbled about 5 times already - it hasn't gone away. Blockchain isn't going away.
> 
> What do you guys do all day on this forum? Talk flat earth theories?
> 
> It's my turn to give up.




You have been regularly comparing investing in Cryptos to investing in Telstra.  My point is that Cryptos are in a huge bubble, and one should be wary of investing all their cash in cryptos because you may blow the lot....especially if you are simply accumulating funds there, if there is a rush for the exits you could lose your profits and then some.

I'm not dismissive of blockchain technology, I'm just pointing out that converting a large chunk of your cash into Ethereum is a very, very high risk strategy.  There is a belief that if you think Cryptocurrencies are the future of money that you should just blindly buy as much as you can get your hands on.  I think that is a naive way of looking at it, and a great way to go broke once the bubble bursts.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Wysiwyg said:


> Is anyone enrolled with "Coinbase" and how safe is it to give personal details?



Please also what are the tax implications for gain or loss?


----------



## LifeChoices

Coinbase is a tad on the expensive side. Many traders go BTCMarkets or Independent reserve buy Eth or BTC and then move coins to bittrex and trade alts there. BTCMarkets seems to be very well supported.

http://www.bitcoinreviews.com.au/#compare

Be careful of some of these - hint... check their social media pages for activity.

*TAX*
Is it a hobby, under $10K?

From what I understand the tax implications are the same as for any other capital gain.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Also this sign tells "BTC/USD trading is not yet available in your region".


----------



## LifeChoices

Best place to ask about this stuff is from here:
http://www.aussiecryptotrader.com


----------



## Wysiwyg

LifeChoices said:


> *Coinbase is a tad on the expensive side.* Many traders go BTCMarkets or Independent reserve buy Eth or BTC and then move coins to bittrex and trade alts there. BTCMarkets seems to be very well supported.



3.99% for a Debit transaction ...

*(a) Minimum fee — *a flat fee that applies to conversion transactions under $200, and which is disclosed before you execute the transaction.

*(b)* *Percentage fee — *varies by region and payment type, as follows:


*Australia*
*Credit / Debit Card Buys*
3.99%


----------



## LifeChoices

Yes and then each trade is about 1%. If you hold, no probs.... but it adds up if you trade.


----------



## Wysiwyg

LifeChoices said:


> Best place to ask about this stuff is from here:
> http://www.aussiecryptotrader.com



Should be *n*either on the front page. I do proof readings $20 per 1000 words.

*Crypto markets never sleep … and either do Aussie Crypto Traders!*


----------



## LifeChoices

Fixed that. Thanks very much.

The thought of buying BTC before 25 Oct will be very interesting - right now it's 3% below an all time high of $5K. On 25 Oct a "hard fork" is taking place where the coin splits again into Bitcoin Gold. 3 weeks ago bitcoin was priced under $4K.

One day in crypto is equivalent to one month in the ASX. Thrills and spills without the hospital bills.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Pump and Dump app. for significant transactions is cool. Can the parameters be customised?


----------



## LifeChoices

I wrote the app - I can customise it. Ideally it would send alerts before it happened.

That said, it did save my arse in mid September, BTC started dumping heavily on volume - sold in the first few minutes.

Also very good when news is released on coin. But yes, it does produce a lot of noise as often pumps/dumps happen when a support level is reached.


----------



## Joules MM1

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-r...2631&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter

"Russian central bank to ban websites offering crypto-currencies"

let the conspiracy theists at it


----------



## LifeChoices




----------



## Modest

*“This man sold everything for bitcoin and is now on a campsite awaiting the boom”*

https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/amp...-a-campsite-awaiting-the-boom-20171010-gyyd1p

Is this you LifeChoices?


----------



## SuperGlue

Anyone manage to get in this?
*
Blockchain technology fuels peer-to-peer solar energy trading in Perth start-up*

"In just three days, Power Ledger raised $34.15 million in Australia's first ever ICO (Initial Coin Offering), which involves a blockchain company selling part of its ledger to investors which gives them access to the function of the blockchain"

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-10-...-peer-to-peer-energy-trading-start-up/9035616


----------



## LifeChoices

Modest said:


> *“This man sold everything for bitcoin and is now on a campsite awaiting the boom”*
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/amp...-a-campsite-awaiting-the-boom-20171010-gyyd1p
> 
> Is this you LifeChoices?




Nope, but he got in at the right time didn't he. Bitcoin went up another 15% after that was published.


----------



## Wysiwyg

LifeChoices said:


> Bitcoin went up another 15% after that was published.



I opened a real account (I.D. submit, no deposit) with ACX on Tuesday and gave the more expensive Coinbase the flick. Price has gone up incredibly over 1000USD in 4 days. Saw me coming via that megaphonic monkey. LOL.


----------



## qldfrog

question with the expect; planning to add bitcoins to my existing small crypto portfolio, i use BTC market to buy (and one day sell) but store my ETHs on a ‘paper wallet’ using MyEtherWallet.com.
What do you use to store your bitcoins once purchased; i have limited trust in any trading site (BTC Market or others ) to keep/store my assets safely?
Many thanks


----------



## LifeChoices

This is how your portfolio would look if you invested $100 in the top 10 cryptos on 1 Jan 2017. It would actually be more as I didn't include bitcoin cash and bitcoin gold which you got free.

I was so impressed with this little chart I did the same thing on Dec 1. One of my purchases was IOTA - it has gone up 273% in 5 days - that's right two hundred and seventy three percent.




source: https://www.aussiecrytpotrader.com/


----------



## AussieNick

qldfrog said:


> question with the expect; planning to add bitcoins to my existing small crypto portfolio, i use BTC market to buy (and one day sell) but store my ETHs on a ‘paper wallet’ using MyEtherWallet.com.
> What do you use to store your bitcoins once purchased; i have limited trust in any trading site (BTC Market or others ) to keep/store my assets safely?
> Many thanks




Hey man, if you've got a decent size crypto portfolio have a look at a hardware wallet, keep key and the ledger nano s are the best.

If you've only in BTC and ETH the keep key, otherwise the ledger nano s as it supports a ton more altcoins.

Basically, the devices store you private keys offline and need to be plugged into a PC (or airgapped PC to produce the auth codes if your that paranoid) before any transfer of coin can happen. No way for your coins to be hacked and removes the keys from an exchange. Remember the public key stays on the ledger, it the private key (proof of ownership) that you need to keep secure.

Read up on cold storage, theres a heap of articles that explain it better than I ever can.


----------



## qldfrog

AussieNick said:


> Hey man, if you've got a decent size crypto portfolio have a look at a hardware wallet, keep key and the ledger nano s are the best.
> 
> If you've only in BTC and ETH the keep key, otherwise the ledger nano s as it supports a ton more altcoins.
> 
> Basically, the devices store you private keys offline and need to be plugged into a PC (or airgapped PC to produce the auth codes if your that paranoid) before any transfer of coin can happen. No way for your coins to be hacked and removes the keys from an exchange. Remember the public key stays on the ledger, it the private key (proof of ownership) that you need to keep secure.
> 
> Read up on cold storage, theres a heap of articles that explain it better than I ever can.



Thanks . I ultimately did a paper wallet, was a bit hard to put it back to use it but I manage with a bit of effort and sold back enough to cover my initial purchase , now I can let BTC run.probably not worthe yet the hardware wallet expense with what is left but I might go that way if BTC goes higher


----------



## skyQuake

Bitcoin futs start trading at 10am Syd time.


----------



## greggles

skyQuake said:


> Bitcoin futs start trading at 10am Syd time.




Looks like the Bitcoin stampede crashed the Cboe website.


----------



## AussieNick

As a complete noob, will the intorduction of futures trading bring an influx of new investors into BTC? I've been watching LTC, XRP and ETH over the last 8 weeks as BTC has become a more main stream media topic and notice that people who want to get into crypto but don't have the money for bitcoin seem to be jumping onto the other alt coins, obviously causing those prices to rise. Will today's new trading option see another spike in terms of new investors, not just to BTC but the other crypto's do people think?


----------



## galumay

I doubt it will bring any investors, but plenty of speculators will pile in, the FOMO is palatable, cryptos are being talked about by taxi drivers, there are threads on forums about parenting, facebook community noticeboards.... cryptos "are different", they "are game changers", anyone who isnt in is "old and out of touch", "its going to go a lot higher", "you cant lose"

I cant remember the last time I saw all the signs of imminent collapse and ruin all so strongly represented and aligned. Until it doesnt, it will.


----------



## Smurf1976

Yep. Had a discussion about it last week with someone who has absolutely zero investment experience outside superannuation, their own home and ordinary bank deposits. Never owned a share in anything - but they’re keen on Bitcoin.

Another was saying Mr x’s wife is being unreasonable in saying he mustn’t quit his job. He’s making a fortune on Bitcoin apparently so sees no point in working.

Then there’s the one into Bitcoin mining. They’ve got it all set up out the back in a shed apparently and have come up with a way to put all the heat being produced to good use. Insulated duct in the ground and blow the hot air into the house as a means of heating. I’ll give them credit for innovation with that one.

Sure looks like a bubble to me. Reminds me very much of the internet stocks boom with the enthusiasm it’s generating.

Gut feel is it’s going a lot higher before the inevitable bust. Once it passes $50K it’ll be bigger than any listed company anywhere and getting to the point where any collapse involved serious $ being lost. With the rate it’s going at recently it could easily be at that sort of price early in 2018.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Charlie Lee of Litecoin creation was speaking on CNBC and he is a true believer. Litecoin up 22% at the moment so since he probably has millions of Litecoin he may be giggling like a cheeky boy right now. 'Build it and they will come' (Field of Dreams) springs to mind.


----------



## OmegaTrader

I wonder how long this company will be around??


----------



## moXJO

Trx starting to move. Couple of companies using their tech


----------



## SuperGlue

Banking On Bitcoin - Full Documentary Film


Also on Netflix

About bitcoin origin, cypherfunks, first transaction and Bitcoin traders that get caught.
Who Satoshi Nakamoto really is.

Very interesting doco


----------



## skyQuake

Binance just closed new user regos. This follow Bittrex, CEX and others.
Demand is overcoming supply!


----------



## moXJO

TRX aka Tron anyone on it?


----------



## notting

Here it is, get on board, it's still cheap -


*A cryptocurrency created as a parody is now worth more than $1 billion*

Dogecoin, a cryptocurrency created as a parody after a popular internet meme, now has a market cap of more than $1.1 billion
The rise of Dogecoin and other bitcoin descendants is due to the fact that they're perceived as being "cheap" compared to bitcoin or ether, according to Dave Chapman from Octagon Strategy
One of the Dogecoin founders told a cryptocurrency news site that the token's rise makes him worry about market excess


----------



## greggles

Confusion in the cryptocurrency market today.*

Cryptocurrency market crashes 20 per cent as website ditches South Korean exchange data*

http://www.news.com.au/finance/mone...a/news-story/ecc5f4dcab56b5f3da31b803b1db4446


----------



## notting

So so innovative after all -






> "At a typical Bitcoin exchange BTC is sold at a price 2 per cent higher than market rates; then they charge u another 2.5 per cent as a purchase fee; then they charge u another 5 per cent as a credit card transaction fee. So total fees are 9.5 per cent. So much for cryptos reducing transaction costs to 0 per cent. Scam!"


----------



## pixel

methinks there is an "i" too many in the name. It's rather a bit of a Bit-*Con*


----------



## Modest




----------



## matty77

ANY coin that promises to pay you a certain % back on a daily basis I advise you to run from, there are a few new ones out being spruked by the same people that were involved in bitconnect, paying !% daily, or 2% daily etc, get your money back within 200 days if you invest over $10k

DYOR as there are lots of dodgy ICO's going on at the moment.


----------



## Logique

pixel said:


> methinks there is an "i" too many in the name. It's rather a bit of a Bit-*Con*



I'm getting seriously spam emailed about crypto currency platforms


----------



## notting

*Not a good look - *

*Massive Japanese cryptocurrency hack won't be the last, Wall Street analyst says*

The more than $500 million in cryptocurrency stolen by hackers from Coincheck last week was unlikely to be the last such attack, said Nicholas Colas, co-founder of DataTrek Research.
Coincheck announced Friday that around 523 million of its NEM coins, worth some $534.8 million, had been fraudulently sent to another account.


----------



## DB008

What were they thinking - keeping that amount of money in a hot wallet - absolute madness. They were asking for it. Looks like they are trying to do the right thing now....


*Japan cryptocurrency exchange to refund stolen $400m*​A Japan-based cryptocurrency exchange will refund to customers about $400m (£282m) stolen by hackers two days ago in one of the biggest thefts of digital funds. 

Coincheck said it would use its cash to reimburse about 46.3bn yen to the 260,000 people who lost their holdings of NEM, the world’s 10th-biggest cryptocurrency by market capitalisation.

On Friday, the company detected an “unauthorised access” of the exchange and later suspended trading for all cryptocurrencies apart from bitcoin.

Coincheck said its NEM coins were stored in a hot wallet instead of the more secure cold wallet, which is kept offline, because of technical difficulties and a shortage of staff capable of dealing with them.

The resulting 58bn yen loss exceeded the value of bitcoin that disappeared from MtGox in 2014.


https://www.theguardian.com/technol...currency-exchange-coincheck-refund-stolen-nem​


----------



## DB008

As I have said a number of times - whatever you purchase - move to a secure wallet (cold or paper or hardware). Leaving it on an exchange is opening yourself up to these hacks


----------



## Indoril

Was reading up about Bitconnect and came across this gem.
http://ponzicoin.co
The FAQ is brilliant.


> *Q: This seems like a great investment opportunity! I need to get back all the money I lost in BitConnect, so can I put my entire pension fund/college fund/retirement savings/second home mortgage in?*
> 
> A: No, this is a joke. Don't put any significant amount of money in this, follow /r/personalfinance's advice and please don't invest more than you can lose in crypto.
> 
> *Q: Is this a scam?*
> 
> A: Yes, it's as much a scam as 99% of the ICOs out there, but it's more transparent about it


----------



## satanoperca

It is like Las Vegas in 2008. Were did everyone go, don't you want to be a zillionaire


----------



## matty77

good buying opportunity, im up to my neck in it.. lol well not really but I am having fun thats for sure.


----------



## noirua

This looks to be one way things are likely to go: https://whatscrypto.com/gold-backed...loc-onegram-indexgold-gold-backed-crypto-ico/

https://whatscrypto.com/get-the-latest-upto-date-breaking-crypto-news/


----------



## DB008

This puts it into perspective....

dot.com and crypto

​


----------



## Joules MM1

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...8f5c&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter

SEOUL (Reuters) - South Korea said on Monday that North Korea last year stole cryptocurrency from the South worth billions of won and that it was still trying to hack into its exchanges.

--------------


----------



## Joules MM1

news that fits the trend
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...f75b&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter

(Reuters) - Banks in Britain and the United States have banned the use of credit cards to buy Bitcoin and other “crypto currencies”, fearing a plunge in their value will leave customers unable to repay their debts.


----------



## Modest




----------



## Joules MM1

Modest said:


> !




and then


----------



## Modest

Sideshow Bob Hair: "If nobody understands it why you getting into it?" 
Punter: "no no I totally get it it" 

Haha


----------



## Joules MM1

but, wait, there's more

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...a6c1&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter

NEW DELHI (Reuters) - India is planning steps to ensure cryptocurrencies are illegal within its payments system, while at the same time appointing a regulator to oversee unregulated exchanges that trade in “crypto assets,” a finance ministry official said on Monday.


----------



## sptrawler

Well I guess the margin calls will be going out.

http://www.smh.com.au/business/mark...d-issuers-tighten-screws-20180205-p4yzgi.html


----------



## tech/a

Modest said:


>




*Those headlines are the Wrong way round!*


----------



## DB008

This is what I have been saying all along. We are at the beginning of crypto/digital currencies






​


----------



## BlownAccount

Hi all, 

Anyone come across the 2blokes trading podcast with the developer of yeild coin and a pre ico offering. Apparently the wallet can transfor fiat. At 2c a coin i may just take a small punt. That could be what there all about..could be a pump and dump. Any thoughts?
Cheers


----------



## OmegaTrader

https://angel.co/ignite-otc/jobs/354544-otc-cryptocurrency-trader-remote

https://au.indeed.com/viewjob?jk=3d...ial+Trader&tk=1cfi0ulpt107n67k&from=web&vjs=3


----------



## OmegaTrader

pdf versions..

Interesting jobs.

finder.com.au yeahhh


----------



## OmegaTrader




----------



## noirua

*LionsGold PLC (AIM: LION) CEO Cameron Parry - Investor Evening*


----------



## noirua

*All of Top 100 Cryptocurrencies See Red Amidst CFTC Price Manipulation Probe*
https://uk.advfn.com/stock-market/C...-Cryptocurrencies-See-Red-Amidst-CFT/77631027


----------



## noirua

*Walmart Thinks Big With New Crypto Based Smart Grid Patent*
June 16, 2018
https://cryptodisrupt.com/walmart-thinks-big-with-new-crypto-based-smart-grid-patent/

While Bitcoin was busy putting in its record highs last December, Walmart was looking for ways to make blockchain an integral part of the electrical infrastructure. The US Patent Office recently revealed Walmart’s patent application for a system that would use IoT technology, blockchain, and cryptocurrencies to make the electrical grid much more efficient.


----------



## noirua

noirua said:


> *LionsGold PLC (AIM: LION) CEO Cameron Parry - Investor Evening*





I should point out that GoldBloc is not a crypto currency - it is a gold backed digital currency.  It is a gold backed payments card, owners actually hold their own gold, and therefore it fluctuates in value by the price of gold. The card will be able to be used in stores to purchase items or services to the value depending on its currency conversion to the price of gold at the moment it is used. It can of course be used in any currency once the card is fully rolled out. 

The first card is due to be released this month in the UK through Mastercard. However, it is not a Mastercard credit card.  It will be later released in India and beyond.

Owners of GoldBloc are the UK AIM quoted company Lionsgold AIM:LION. The company is presently suspended under AIM rule 14 due to a reverse takeover of Trac Technology Limited. The quotation will be restored in September 2018.

Lionsgold (LON: LION), the AIM quoted company focused on the exploration, production and retail application of physical gold, including the development of the digital currency Goldbloc, is pleased to report that its share-for-share offer to the other shareholders of TRAC Technology Ltd ("TRAC") has been concluded with 100% acceptance and Lionsgold is now the 100% owner of TRAC and Goldbloc.

http://www.lionsgold.com


----------



## greggles

Cryptocurrency enthusiast John McAfee allegedly poisoned by "enemies" but survives.

https://www.rt.com/usa/430643-mcafee-poisoning-attempt-enemies/

Looks like the hospital has got John on the good drugs.


----------



## moXJO

greggles said:


> Cryptocurrency enthusiast John McAfee allegedly poisoned by "enemies" but survives.
> 
> https://www.rt.com/usa/430643-mcafee-poisoning-attempt-enemies/
> 
> Looks like the hospital has got John on the good drugs.




When is the movie on this guys life coming out. He made surd he lived life hard.


----------



## greggles

moXJO said:


> When is the movie on this guys life coming out. He made surd he lived life hard.



Soon apparently, with Johnny Depp playing McAfee: https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2017/03/johnny-depp-will-play-john-mcafee-in-a-new-movie/

There's already a full length documentary about him that is worth watching: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6071534/


----------



## moXJO

greggles said:


> Soon apparently, with Johnny Depp playing McAfee: https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2017/03/johnny-depp-will-play-john-mcafee-in-a-new-movie/
> 
> There's already a full length documentary about him that is worth watching: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6071534/



I noticed he was still shilling bitcoin from his hospital bed as well.
And I actually had no idea they were going to make a movie about his life. The guy was super paranoid about privacy I thought.


----------



## greggles

moXJO said:


> I noticed he was still shilling bitcoin from his hospital bed as well.
> And I actually had no idea they were going to make a movie about his life. The guy was super paranoid about privacy I thought.



Super paranoid about privacy but he also loves the attention. I must admit to following his antics though. As crazy as he may be, he's a successful guy who has lived life on his own terms and done it in an interesting and original way. The world needs the John McAfee's to add some colour to the palette.

The world would be a very boring place if it was filled with accountants and lawyers (not that I have anything against accountants and lawyers )


----------



## greggles

Good short documentary (25 mins) on John McAfee by Journeyman Pictures.


----------



## satanoperca

Ouch, all of them.


----------



## kid hustlr

Who could have possibly seen this coming??!!


----------



## cynic

Although the headline seems to have heavily overstated the article content, this opinion piece did prove to be interesting reading:

https://www.news.com.au/finance/mar...h/news-story/18d203a429ee1cc145f79d3ada7e2086


----------



## Smurf1976

kid hustlr said:


> Who could have possibly seen this coming??!!



It was among the more obvious bubbles I've ever witnessed most definitely. All the classic signs were there.

What does concern me is the broader implications of the "everything down all at once" event we're seeing unfold. Stocks, oil, cryptos all down all at once.


----------



## DB008

This is interesting....

I think the FBI has come out and said Monero can't be traced because of their Ring Signatures/CT and stealth addresses.

More info here...https://www.getmonero.org/


*Wife of Norwegian billionaire kidnapped – ransom to be*
*paid in monero*​Anne-Elisabeth Falkevik Hagen, the wife of the Norwegian billionaire Tom Hagen, is missing in what is suspected to be a kidnapping. Now, someone claiming to be the kidnapper demands a ransom to be paid in the cryptocurrency monero.

Anne-Elisabeth Falkevik Hagen, the wife of the Norwegian billionaire Tom Hagen, has been missing since late October last year. The Norwegian police have been investigating it as a kidnapping, and now it seems like their fears have come true.

According to the Norwegian newspapers Romerikes Blad and VG, someone claiming to be the kidnapper has demanded a ransom of nine million euros (approximately $10.3 million) to release Anne-Elisabeth Falkevik.​
*Ransom to be paid in monero*

The kidnappers allegedly have demanded that the ransom is paid in the anonymous cryptocurrency monero, since its transaction history is completely hidden. This is in contrast to many other cryptocurrencies such as bitcoin.

Tom Hagen is ranked as the 172nd richest person in Norway, according to a list published by the Norwegian financial newspaper Kapital. In 2018, the estimated fortune of Hagen was just over 1,7 billion Norwegian kroner (approximately $200 million), earned mainly from electricity speculation.​
https://news.trijo.co/news/wife-of-...idnapped-ransom-to-be-paid-in-monero/?lang=en​


----------



## sptrawler

Interesting the tax dept, thinks there are 500,000 to 1m, crypto currency traders in Australia.

*Cryptocurrency traders*
With the growth in crypto-assets in recent years, it is estimated that there are between 500,000 to one million Australians that have invested in crypto-assets.

While cryptocurrency has been used to move funds within the black economy and hide money offshore, it can be also linked to unexplained wealth and undeclared taxable capital gains.

This year, the ATO is collecting bulk records, including purchases and sales from designated cryptocurrency service providers, as part of a data-matching program to ensure people are paying the right amount of tax.


----------



## notting

*Whilst I have been on the same page as Mr. Buffet and co regarding crypto currencies.
What FB is doing is genius in my opinion and will work.
It's not really something to invest in as it's strength will be in it's stability.
This one really could be the gamechanger and banks should be freaking out because it will take down a big chunk of their business.  It will also help people in corrupt countries avoid huge losses when corruption starts to bear it's fruit.*
https://blockgeeks.com/guides/understanding-facebooks-cryptocurrency-libra/




https://blockgeeks.com/guides/what-...currency-the-most-comprehensive-guide-part-2/


----------



## oilleak

Anybody out there that knows how to Stake and use these new fangled Crypto Wallet Swapsy thingys that are near sunshine coast willing to help an old bugger out with some knowledge....

Can pay.


----------



## qldfrog

oilleak said:


> Anybody out there that knows how to Stake and use these new fangled Crypto Wallet Swapsy thingys that are near sunshine coast willing to help an old bugger out with some knowledge....
> 
> Can pay.



you mean a memory stick style hardware storage?


----------



## oilleak

qldfrog said:


> you mean a memory stick style hardware storage?



More trying to work out how to use the Yearn finance crypto site ..... staking and whatnot .


----------



## qldfrog

oilleak said:


> More trying to work out how to use the Yearn finance crypto site ..... staking and whatnot .



Sorry, can not help.hopefully someone knows more than me here and will help you out👍


----------



## noirua

Chinese GPU miners reportedly bulk buying Nvidia laptops to mine Ether
					

Nvidia’s latest GeForce RTX 30 laptops have reportedly become increasingly popular in China as a tool for mining Ethereum.




					cointelegraph.com
				



As Ethereum is set to become a Proof-of-Stake blockchain one day, the Ethereum mining community will have to find other options to generate rewards. As reported, the first phase of Ethereum’s PoS upgrade has been launched in late 2020.


----------



## againsthegrain

cardano (ada) is the talked about coin right now, anybody hold any?


----------



## oilleak

Yep.....Staked away earning a few coins


----------



## Dark1975

againsthegrain said:


> cardano (ada) is the talked about coin right now, anybody hold any?



Not alot due to the current market conditions looking to buy when there's a correction, tho i hold alot if XRP ( currently in court with SEC)
I think it has a lot of potential to be the platform coin where curriences get transferred. But also ADA / BNB / uniswap / XLM are the coins I will be investing, 
With regards to BTC , well yes its the preferred storage coin, Tho other 3 years of trading crypto I've moved away from it now, 
Many reasons, Right now its overvalued, could only be a coin based on storage value (due to the volatility, will never be deemed a currency), The energy currently used to mine is roughly 1% of the worlds energy consumption. Cant see that being good for the future once the big wigs have finished pumping properguanda on the preferred coin,
Most important point , who ever has more than 50% of the ledger will be in control of allowing or denying transactions, which currently its estimated to be owned by China with in 10 years - due to its large mining pool created


----------



## againsthegrain

Dark1975 said:


> Not alot due to the current market conditions looking to buy when there's a correction, tho i hold alot if XRP ( currently in court with SEC)
> I think it has a lot of potential to be the platform coin where curriences get transferred. But also ADA / BNB / uniswap / XLM are the coins I will be investing,
> With regards to BTC , well yes its the preferred storage coin, Tho other 3 years of trading crypto I've moved away from it now,
> Many reasons, Right now its overvalued, could only be a coin based on storage value (due to the volatility, will never be deemed a currency), The energy currently used to mine is roughly 1% of the worlds energy consumption. Cant see that being good for the future once the big wigs have finished pumping properguanda on the preferred coin,
> Most important point , who ever has more than 50% of the ledger will be in control of allowing or denying transactions, which currently its estimated to be owned by China with in 10 years - due to its large mining pool created




I also hold some xrp been a while, anyway I don't see how mining btc is worth it and if I was a miner id definately mine something else so I share your view there. 

I notice alot of non stock/trading communities are starting to spruik ada so im considering to put a punt on it. 

My only dilemma is the exchanges that do trade ada want a photographic copy of id documents which doesn't go down well with me as opposed to a proper digital verification with a government affiliated agency where license or passport numbers are verified against a database.  Btcmarkets is one of those but they don't currently trade cardano


----------



## Dark1975

againsthegrain said:


> I also hold some xrp been a while, anyway I don't see how mining btc is worth it and if I was a miner id definately mine something else so I share your view there.
> 
> I notice alot of non stock/trading communities are starting to spruik ada so im considering to put a punt on it.
> 
> My only dilemma is the exchanges that do trade ada want a photographic copy of id documents which doesn't go down well with me as opposed to a proper digital verification with a government affiliated agency where license or passport numbers are verified against a database.  Btcmarkets is one of those but they don't currently trade cardano



You will have no problems trading ADA on Swyftx exchange


----------



## againsthegrain

Dark1975 said:


> You will have no problems trading ADA on Swyftx exchange




Thanks,  Just signed up picked up a few for a punt


----------



## againsthegrain

againsthegrain said:


> Thanks,  Just signed up picked up a few for a punt




Any chance anybody knows any reputable guide or website where I can make a cardano cold wallet?


----------



## oilleak

againsthegrain said:


> Any chance anybody knows any reputable guide or website where I can make a cardano cold wallet?



I use YOROI  for Cardano ADA.....Daedalus has  fake verion that will steal your coin be careful......ADALITE is out there also.........


----------



## oilleak

Ooops ...coldwallet.......Do a google.......There aren't too many out there ........good info on the Google search.


----------



## moXJO

NFTs people...
https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2021/03/...-because-we-live-in-the-worst-sci-fi-reality/


----------



## noirua

NFTs explained: daylight robbery on the blockchain
					

What are Non-Fungible Tokens (NFTs)? NFTs are a certificate of ownership protected by blockchain technology. So how come they did they get stolen?




					blog.malwarebytes.com


----------



## ducati916

Why you want gold.



jog on
duc


----------



## noirua

Top Cryptocurrencies by Market Cap | ADVFN
					

Cryptocurrency market cap rankings, prices, volume, charts, and more.



					uk.advfn.com


----------



## moXJO

I was too scared to jump on doge at .09.
.22 later

Everything is pumping.


----------



## oilleak

Crypto being accepted by mainstream ......USA stock exchange listing......Ripple looks like having a win ....Paypal and others expanding crypto accepted payments.........etc etc...

I think this could be 1/4 way through a stella run..........


----------



## basilio

Here is the ultimate  "Old Tech/New Tech/Blue Sky" opportunity.

You can become a horse breeder, trainer and successful racer with your own digital race horse and buy and sell the fruits of your unique non-fungible horse tokens - and make out like bandits.

It seems exactly what was happening in Holland 400 years.. (This is not The Shovel)

A digital race horse just changed hands for $125,000 as crypto-mania and the boom in NFTs show no signs of slowing down​ 
Sophie Kiderlin
                       Apr. 22, 2021, 02:18 PM                    


Digital race horses are being raced, traded and bred in a new crypto trend.
The crypto horses are being traded for up to $125,000 and are based on NFT technology.
Despite concerns of crypto assets being in a bubble, digital horses are becoming increasingly popular.
Sign up here for our daily newsletter, 10 Things Before the Opening Bell.
A digital racehorse based on blockchain technology sold for $125,000 recently, as crypto-mania sweeps the markets.

In online game 'Zed Run', digital race horses can be raced, traded and bred. Different breeds and bloodlines make the horses unique, as well as their racing history. Players buy and own the horses in the same way non-fungible tokens - or NFTs - are bought and owned. It is inscribed into the blockchain code the horses are based on.

Zed Runs runs on the Ethereum blockchain. When it first launched in 2019, horses sold for around $30 - but prices have accelerated up to a peak of $125,000 and regularly exceed $15,000. Almost 11,000 horses have been sold since then and an additional 8,000 have been bred within the game. Different stables mix bloodlines and breeds with the aim of producing successful racers.









						A digital race horse just changed hands for $125,000 as crypto-mania and the boom in NFTs show no signs of slowing down
					

Crypto horse racing platform Zed Run is the newest trend based on NFT blockchain technology. Digital horses can be bred, raced and traded in the game.




					markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## moXJO

Time to make your own nfts on iPhone.

I think the aps called S!ng
No gas fees
https://savetosing.com/stories/


----------



## ducati916

A risk?



jog on
duc


----------



## moXJO

So just one of the horses I bought a couple of months back went from $19k to $64k(offered).
I also got that one in particular to spit out 4 foals that are worth $2-3k a pop.

I tried to focus in on decent odds horses. But the market has just run away at the moment. It's gone beyond what I was willing to pay. So now on a breeding schedule to get monthly income with the stable.

I was alerted to something newish so might pile into that.


----------



## Roller_1

moXJO said:


> So just one of the horses I bought a couple of months back went from $19k to $64k(offered).
> I also got that one in particular to spit out 4 foals that are worth $2-3k a pop.
> 
> I tried to focus in on decent odds horses. But the market has just run away at the moment. It's gone beyond what I was willing to pay. So now on a breeding schedule to get monthly income with the stable.
> 
> I was alerted to something newish so might pile into that.



What is this you're talking about lol, NFTs?


----------



## qldfrog

Roller_1 said:


> What is this you're talking about lol, NFTs?



I know it is crazy but yes....
When money is Monopoly game value for our government, you will soon get paid fiat dollars for virtual work in SimCity...


----------



## moXJO

Roller_1 said:


> What is this you're talking about lol, NFTs?



Nft horse racing. Sorry forgot to put that bit in.


----------



## moXJO

qldfrog said:


> I know it is crazy but yes....
> When money is Monopoly game value for our government, you will soon get paid fiat dollars for virtual work in SimCity...



It's insanity:




Matty is an awesome investor in the space though.


----------



## Roller_1

moXJO said:


> It's insanity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matty is an awesome investor in the space though.




wtf, it's getting crazy(ier). 

where can i read about the horse racing?


----------



## moXJO

Bas posted an article above. I was a little peeved. He did it before the drop and I wanted all the horses to myself at the time. And it was indeed insane that drop. I was lucky to nab any.


----------



## moXJO

For those interested in what is the new internet or nfts:

Setup a metamask account. Basically your online wallet and credentials.

Matic wallet is good to convert eth to weth

Openseais site is where the nfts are sold.


----------



## moXJO

Sol network is blowing up big right now.
Trading is insane.

I'm using phantom and trading on








						Dexlab
					

Dexlab is a decentralized exchange where the best Solana projects mint and list their tokens.




					trade.dexlab.space
				




Sol ecosystem is a $millionaire factory at the moment.


----------



## noirua

Russian Finance Ministry submits crypto regulatory framework for review
					

Regulating crypto instead of a complete ban may bring benefits for the government such as an increase in revenue through tax.




					cointelegraph.com


----------



## qldfrog

noirua said:


> Russian Finance Ministry submits crypto regulatory framework for review
> 
> 
> Regulating crypto instead of a complete ban may bring benefits for the government such as an increase in revenue through tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cointelegraph.com



Why do i find these days that Russian gov makes more sense than the West?
Am i just not Resetted enough for the West?


----------

